# Reisegeschichte: Testreise nach Yakutien Teil III



## salmon Wim (23. November 2004)

Testreise nach Yakutien Teil III

Erst nachdem ich meinen dritten Fisch freigesetzt habe siehe ich mal kurz um mich herum.
Jouri schüttelt mit dem Kopf. Fassungslos. Er weisst auf die Blätter am Birkenbaum hin und macht dabei eine fragende Essensbewegung . “ Willst Du denn Heute Abend Blätter essen”?
Anschliessend macht er mit beiden Händen eine Bewegung  die zeigt dass man den Fisch aus dem Wasser schmeissen musst. Dabei folgt eine zufriedenstellende Essensbewegung. Meine Gedanken überschlagen sich. Eigentlich wollte ich keine Fische töten aber die Realität ist dass wir gleich  “ in the middle of nowhere” ganz von der Welt abgeschieden sein werden. 
Ist dies ein Traum? Dies muss ja ein Traum sein? Nein, Realität, was dann aber mit  Nikolai, Aeroflot General Direktor Europa der mit Fusstiefeln, Tweedjacke und Krawatte im Fluss steht?  Kann das stimmen? Ja, er strahlt; die von Ihm gefangenen Fische aber nicht mehr. Kreuz und quer hinter ihm zähle ich 5 Fische, einen noch lebenden Hecht, ein riesiger toter Barsch , zwei Lenoks und ein Limba. Und dazu Blut, viel Blut. Und er ist nicht alleine, denn auch die Hubschrauberpiloten zeigen 4 Hechte hoch. 
Koch und Jäger Theo , vollschlank , hat dagegen  in aller Ruhe seine Sachen ausgepackt und sitzt jetzt auf seinem Klappstühlchen am ruhigen Kehrwasser während er gemütlich seinen ersten Hecht fängt und den wieder schwimmen lässt.
Heribert rennt mit seiner schweren Videokamera wie verrückt vom einen zum anderen.
Erst nachdem der Hubschrauber sich mit einem Riesenlärm verabschiedet hat kommt der Bewusstsein wieder. Und was nun? “Wo sind wir hier?”. “Am Kyundedey Fluss” Ach so!
Erst mal werden 2 “lüftige” Zelte aufgebaut. Für die Gäste. Wir also! Ein Zeltboden gibt es nicht; Matratzen auch nicht , wohl aber Schlafsäcke, schwarz und je 10 kg schwer. Jouri zeigt mir wieder auf die Birken und Tannen . Diesmal meint er ich soll so viel wie möglich Lob und Blätter abschneiden und diese im Zelt auf die Steine legen damit die Permafrost uns nicht zu stark abkühlen würde. Eine halbe Stunde später lege ich meinen Schlafsack auf ein Tannenbett von 30 cm Höhe. Am Lagerfeuer essen wir eine Fisch/Kartoffelsuppe mit Brot. Natürlich gibt es Wodka. Um die Götter freundlich zu stimmen soll jeder sein Glas ad Fundum( bis zum Boden) trinken und dabei schreien “ Bajanaij”. So wirds gemacht. Wir werden schlafen und die Russen bleiben am Lagerfeuer. Zumindest einer wird mit seiner Kalashnikov wach bleiben um uns die Bären fern zu halten.
Später in der Nacht, fast erfroren, werde ich meinen Schlafsack gegen den Russischen, mit Rentierinnenausfutterung,herrlich, austauschen. Kurz danach macht dies auch der Heribert, der soviel Krach macht , dass alle wach sind, worauf  auch die Anderen sich entschliessen 
” den Russen” zu nehmen. 


Am folgenden Morgen ist der Himmel wieder strahlend. Das Thermometer zeigt -6 Grad, die Wathosen und Ruten sind mit einer Eisschicht bedeckt. Das Feuer brennt noch . Der Koch hat schon Thee gemacht und und der einsame Wächter kriecht , voll bekleidet, endlich in seinen Schlafsack .Alle Russen schlafen noch, draussen auf den Steinen; nicht aber der Nikolay der schon zum Fischen war und sein  Bündel Fischen auf den Boden schmeisst. Nach dem Putzen holt er Salz, viel Salz, wirft  dies in die mitgebrachte Sauerkrauttonne und gibt seine Filets dazu.…
Schnell steigt die Temperatur auf 20 Grad und jeder erlebt einen herrlichen Fischtag. Nikolay’s Fische gelangen in die Sauerkrauttonne, die der Guides in den Kochtopf und die unsrigen zurück ins Wasser bis auf einen Lenok den wir uns filettieren und grillen. Unser Angebot auch etwas davon zu essen wird von den Russen dankend abgelehnt. Sie mögen keinen gebratenen Fisch. 
Nach dem Mittagsschläfchen wollen Heribert und ich mit der Fliegenrute weiter fischen.
Uberall um uns herum werden Fische gefangen. Wir bleiben ohne bis ich aus lauter Verzweiflung meine grösste Hechtfliege anbinde, wegschwimmen lasse und nach 20 m wieder einstrippe. Ein Taimen mit sehr schöner Zeichnung, wie übrigens alle Kleinfische, kaum 1 kg schwer und vielleicht doppelt so gross wie die Fliege darf kurz danach wieder zurück.
Heribert wechselt wieder seine Fliege und Theo, der etwa 40 m weiter sitzt, zündet nach dem zurücksetzen des 30-igsten oder 40-igsten Fisch, er weiss es nicht mehr, eine Zigarette an. Die Atmosphäre ist so ruhig, die Luft so klar und sauber dass ich mein eigenes Herz höre und einige  Sekunden später klar den Geruch von Theo’s Zigarette rieche.
Gegen 1600 Uhr wird es kälter und weit entfernt ,schätzen ist hier sehr schwierig, sammeln sich dunkle Wolken um das Werchojansk Gebirge. Die Russen werden nervös; der Hubschrauber kommt heute nicht und dann auch noch diese Wolken. Es wird wieder überlegt und nach kurzer Diskussion werden die Zelte abgerissen und  etwa 50 m weiter, und 2 meter höher, wieder aufgebaut.
Die Nacht ist sternenklar, eiskalt und am Morgen scheint die Sonne wieder über die Baumzipfel. Das Frühstück ist karg, schliesslich befindet sich ja alles vorbereitete Essen eine halbe Hubschrauberflugstunde weiter im vorgesehenen Camp. Die hervorragende Fischerei aber kompensiert einfach alles…. Auch jetzt an diesem herrlichen Morgen. Alles Palatti , bis  schliesslich die Russen aufwachen. Energisch zeigen sie auf die schneebedeckten Berge von Werchojansk. Nikolay, dessen Fischtonne sich immer mehr füllt, kommt zu uns. “ Wenn die Sonne gleich stark genug ist, wird der Schnee schmelzen!” “Na, und?”” Das Schmelzwasser kann durch den Permafrost nirgendwo hin und sammelt sich somit in die Flüsse. Unser Fluss kommt auch daher. In ein Paar Stunden wird dieser Fluss 1-2 m ansteigen , braun sein und nur Baumäste mitführen. Wahrscheinlich stehen unsere Zelte aber hoch genug”. Das gibt ja Hoffnung!

Die Russischen Guides haben schon ein Paar mal versucht über uns her ziehende Enten und Gänse zu schiessen. Bis auf ein Mal aber ohne Erfolg. Theo fragt ob er beim nächsten Mal mal schiessen darf. Von ganz weit her kann man die Enten schon sehen. Ein Russe hat sich mit einer Lockente versteckt , macht den typischen Laut und…..tatsächlich; die Enten biegen ab auf uns zu. Theo wartet lange, für die Russen fast zu lange. Dann ,einige Schüsse und 2 Enten fallen fast steil herunter. Eine Dritte ist jedoch angeschossen und fliegt noch mit den Verbleibenden weiter. Zunächst auf gleicher Höhe, dann immer weiter absinkend bis sie schleisslich etwa 150 m von mir entfernt in den Fluss fällt.
Jemand schreit: “ Wim , dort, hole die Ente heraus”. Ich leihe mir eine Spinnrute mit Blinker, laufe hin und  werfe ein….
Noch bevor der Blinker die Oberfläche berührt explodiert das Wasser. Eine gewaltige Bugwelle, ein Kopf der zweimal schüttelt und wieder abtaucht und eine riesige orangerote Schwanzflosse die sich mit leichtem Winkem verabschiedet  Fassungslos stehe ich dort, mein Herz schlägt mir wie verrückt in die Kehle. Mein Gott, war das ein Taimen! Darf ich schätzen ? Zwischen vierzig und fünfzig Kilo! Und die Ente? Weg, nichts mehr zu sehen.
Ich bin noch am zittern als vor mir ein Limba mit Blinker hoch springt. Als ich ihn später aus dem Wasser hochhebe staune ich nicht schlecht. Der Blinker ist aus einem richtigen Suppenlöffel angefertigt worden. Das Rätsel der aus dem Camp verschwundenen Suppenlöffel hat sich somit gelöst.
Am Nachmittag wasche ich mich im eiskalten Fluss der deutlich ansteigt und sich zu trüben anfängt. Zum Glück schaffen wir es noch gerade um eine Ente aus dem Suppentopf zu retten, wonach Theo uns eine herrlich Bratente zubereitet während die Russen kopfschüttelnd Ihre Suppe weiter essen.

Am nächsten Morgen, unser dritter Tag in Yakutien, scheint die Sonne noch immer herrlich, bloss der Fluss sieht etwas anders aus. Nur noch 50 cm trennen uns vom Wasser, Bäume strömen vorbei , schleppen andere mit und bleiben an die Flussinnenkante liegen und stapeln sich dabei bis 5-6 m Höhe. Teil IV folgt.


----------



## gismowolf (23. November 2004)

*AW: Reisegeschichte: Testreise nach Yakutien Teil III*

Servus salmon Wim!
Deine Erlebnisse hast Du wunderbar geschrieben!Wenn ich die Augen zumach,hör ich das Wasser rauschen und glucksen und sehe alles,was Du hier schreibst als Zuseher.
Danke für Deine Berichte!Ich hoffe,daß noch viele folgen werden!!#h
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Jirko (23. November 2004)

*AW: Reisegeschichte: Testreise nach Yakutien Teil III*

hallo salmon wim #h

unterschreibe gismowolfs posting... du hast ne feine feder und diese bringt deine erlebnisse vom "klirrenden" kyundedey fluss in beeindruckender weise in´s warme stübchen... vielen dank für diese imposanten zeilen #6


----------



## salmon Wim (23. November 2004)

*AW: Reisegeschichte: Testreise nach Yakutien Teil III*

Hallo Jirko,
Bedanke mich!
Komisch dass meine Frau und ich , jedesmal wenn wir uns wieder an einem unmöglichen Ort befinden, zueinander sagen:
Aber Norwegen ist auch schön!
Ubrigens hatte ich noch 3 Bilder angehängt die aber nicht erschienen sind. 
Computer ist nicht mein stärkster Punkt.
Gruss
salmon Wim


----------



## Palometta (23. November 2004)

*AW: Reisegeschichte: Testreise nach Yakutien Teil III*

Hi Salmon Wim,

Ein super,super Bericht #6  

Danke

auch ich hoffe das noch viele folgen werden  :g 

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## Jirko (23. November 2004)

*AW: Reisegeschichte: Testreise nach Yakutien Teil III*

hallo salmon wim #h

wenn du möchtest, stell ich die pics für dich rein... bei interesse einfach an kruszona(ät)abacus-hotel.de mailen...

...du kannst insgesamt 3 pics an deine beiträge anhängen:

- pic 1: erfolgreicher download von der festplatte
- pic 2: die menüoption für das laden von anhängen

ganz easy wim #h


----------



## Reisender (23. November 2004)

*AW: Reisegeschichte: Testreise nach Yakutien Teil III*

was, wie, wo,  ist schon ende??? ach kommt noch mehr na gut, ich warten.






 mit lachs und brot..und ich habe keine angst vor.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




nein keine|scardie: |scardie:


----------



## Reisender (24. November 2004)

*AW: Reisegeschichte: Testreise nach Yakutien Teil III*

Ups, mein feuer ist aus, und noch kein bericht im hause.#h #h also weiter warten auf.........:g


----------



## Jirko (24. November 2004)

*AW: Reisegeschichte: Testreise nach Yakutien Teil III*

nabend boardies #h

wim hat mir per mail ein paar feine pics zugesandt mit der bitte, diese für euch einzustellen... aber schaut selbst:


> Das bereits answesende Bild zeigt meinen Freund und damaligen Guide Misha mit der m.E. grössten mit der Fliege gefangenem Taimen. Er hat den *36,650 Kg* Fisch in diesem Sommer in einem Grenzfluss zwischen Khabarovsk und Yakutien gefangen









> ...ein lenok...









> Dazu schicke ich ein Bild vom Kyundedey -Fluss( Yakutia4) und eins vom Limba mit dem verschwundenem Löffel














> Auch noch eine Tandem-Fliege die sowohl für den Hucho Perryi( Reise aus u.a. diesem Jahr) wie für den Hucho Taimen sehr geeignet ist









> Obwohl ich kein fanatischer Meeresfischer bin habe ich bei mir in Norwgen auch mal Glück gehabt und eine Scholle mit 4790 Gr gefangen








...holymoly - ein prachtexemplar von scholle wim... dat muß hier mal gesagt werden... fängt man nicht alle tage! wenn man bedenkt, daß der norgerekord aus dem jahre 1990 datiert und die gepunktete knappe 5,2 kg auf die waage brachte, kann man bei deinem fang wohl von einem außergewöhnlichem sprechen... nachträglich noch nen digges petri wim #6


----------



## Reisender (24. November 2004)

*AW: Reisegeschichte: Testreise nach Yakutien Teil III*

Alter schwede, haben die fischlein aber eine schöne farbe    na da hat sich mal wieder das warten gelohnt..
bin schon auf die fortsetzung gespannt.. 
ich nenne so eine scholle -------  *Goldbutt !!*so habe ich das gelernt.


haben wir eigendlich unserm *salmon Wim* schon einen vertrag gegeben ??? das er ausschließlich nur für uns boarder schreibt !!! 

ich spende 1x im monat eine pfanne frische bratheringe #6 #6


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (24. November 2004)

*AW: Reisegeschichte: Testreise nach Yakutien Teil III*

Hallo Wim,

dein geschriebenes ist ja schon erste Sahne.
Das jetzt noch gespickt mit diesen eindrucksvollen Bilder,#r .

Das macht Lust auf mehr.

Freue mich schon auf viele spannende Geschichten in den jetzt kommenden langen Abenden.


Danke, Danke, Danke


----------

